# DirecTivo car commercial



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Did anyone else receive the car commercial? I noticed it this morning on the DirecTV Central menu. After watching it, how do I delete it or does it delete automatically?


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

It's a "Yellow Star" ad. You can't delete them, they go away by themselves, and are eventually replaced by another Yellow Star ad. Just ignore it, I rarely notice the yellow stars anymore.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Nothing you can do. Part of our low cost for the Tivo service.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

No big deal I guess. I am the primary user for the Tivo in the living room (Hughes) and that is the box that had the commercial. It hasn't shown up yet on the Tivo in the bedroom which my wife uses. 

I haven't told her about the commercial yet. It's going to be interesting to see her reaction when it shows up on her box.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

And keep in mind that the "yellow stars" don't take up any recording space either. There is already reserved space for those things that can't be used by your recordings. 

I hope we get a "Return of the King" preview. Last year for Two Towers they had 2 or 3 long trailers for the movie as well as several exclusive interviews with the actors and director. It was really, really cool and I wish Tivo would do more of that sort of thing.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

bonscott87 said:


> And keep in mind that the "yellow stars" don't take up any recording space either. There is already reserved space for those things that can't be used by your recordings.
> 
> I hope we get a "Return of the King" preview. Last year for Two Towers they had 2 or 3 long trailers for the movie as well as several exclusive interviews with the actors and director. It was really, really cool and I wish Tivo would do more of that sort of thing.


Hey, cool! I wouldn't mind things like that. Even the car commercial was mildly entertaining since I was wondering if the guy was going to run anyone over. 

My next question was going to be whether or not the ads use up space on the hard drive. Thanks for reading my mind and answering that.


----------

